# Caulking Hardie siding



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

On new Hardie siding that is to be painted, are you caulking the butt joints between planks?
I plan to caulk where Hardie planks meet against trim boards but have heard mixed opinions in caulking butt joints. The boards are tight against each other, I would understand where there is a gap.

I appreciate any direction to this, I plan to prime with Loxon and finish with two coats of Resilience. 

I also wonder if it's necessary why wouldn't it be caulked during installation? Surely that would be better? I know - "that's the painter's job".
Thanks.


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

Read the Hardie installation specs.......http://www.hardieinstallation.com


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I have always caulked my own installs. If it leaks, it won't be the painter they call back. If I didn't have to caulk, I could save days on most installs.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

I would paint the seams, for when the panel shrinks..
I also use counter flashing of the same color as the siding color..


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

If the installers used flashing at the butt joints then you shouldn't caulk them, if there isn't a gap at the butt joints you shouldn't caulk them.

Caulking I consider part of the install and not left to the painter that may caulk butt joints that aren't supposed to be caulked. Or use the incorrect caulk.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

We don't caulk butt joints unless they are non factory ends. Which we don't do. Flash properly, follow the install guidelines and let it ride.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

I've always found that caulked joints look like crap. Flash them with a piece of color matched flat stock (best) or 30 lb felt (2nd best).


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

I appreciate all the comments, and thanks for the Hardie Link.


----------

